# A stitch in time...



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sitting in Urgent Care waiting for stitches.  When they say no cell phones I hope internet is ok .  They said they are dead tonight so it'll be really fast but its been over an hour.  Eek.  Oh well.


----------



## Domo (Dec 4, 2009)

What you getting stiched up?


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

My finger.  I got bit by a dog.

I just got home from the Urgent Care and I am intrigued by a couple things.

First, they asked me three times if I'm filing a WCB claim.  I don't even have WCB so I said no.  But I wondered why they'd ask.  When I broke my leg in 2002 I won a lawsuit but had to pay OHIP back for what it cost to treat my broken leg.  Does anyone know if it's the same with WCB?  I just found it odd.

Also, I didn't know this, but the doctor told me that dog bites almost never ever get infected, and cat bites almost always get infected.  

After all that, too, they couldn't stitch it.  The bite is really deep, but because the skin is so thin every time he tried to put a stitch it would rip.  He ended up taping the skin down and then wrapping my finger in a whole bunch of gauze and tape.


----------



## Domo (Dec 4, 2009)

Ouch. I got bitten in the face by a dog once, lucky he was only little :lol:

What kind of dog was it?

Hope you are ok!


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks.  I'm fine.  It comes with the territory (I'm a dog trainer).

It was a Golden Retriever.  Six months old.  Ironically we were teaching them "drop it".  I guess he didn't know how to "drop" my finger haha.  His mom feels terrible, but I told her not to worry about it.  It was actually my fault.  And it really was.


----------



## Domo (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh wow a dog trainer! That is awesome.

It just so happens my favourite dogs are Golden Retrievers. I had one when i was a kid. His name was Fozzy


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

That's cute.  This little guys' name is Jake.  He is still cute.  I still love him.  When he left class I told him I forgave him.  :lol:


----------



## Domo (Dec 4, 2009)

Awww i love when people give dogs human names.

My brother named his dog cheddar :lol:


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

*That* is a cool name!!

I like unique names for dogs (and cats - my friend named her cat C-For...as in..."C" is "For" Cat).  

I have my next two dog names picked as I'm on a puppy list for next year - Billy and Braunsen.  But...I would give those names to a girl dog, not a boy dog, and I'm getting a boy.  

I had a Boston Terrier in my class named Chowder.  I thought that was a cool name too.


----------



## Domo (Dec 4, 2009)

What puppy are you getting?

Hehe chowder is good too.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't decide so I'm on two puppy lists.  Either another Corgi (I have two) or an American Eskimo (I used to have six).  I like both breeds alot.

Yesterday with my finger I couldn't feel anything...when the doctor was cleaning it and stuff.

Today it is throbbing and hurts ALOT.  I haven't figured out yet how to wash my hair and typing is ridiculously difficult with alot of back spacing.  I'm also a dog groomer but I'll have my staff wash my dogs for me.  This whole "Don't get it wet for a week" will be easier said than done.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2009)

Can you wear rubber gloves over the injury, Turtle?


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried and ripped them all :lol:.

Its quite big because of the amount of gauze on it...I think I just have to adjust for a week.  He said not to even try taking it off for a week (darn it - how did he know I'd try today if he hadn't said anything?  :lol....so...maybe my mom can wash my hair for me haha.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2009)

...Before you become too pigheaded about the bandages, I got my injury really infected this summer (head injury), by getting it wet...Trust me, you can live for a week without touching it.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Good to know...thanks for the warning.  I was surprised he didn't want me to have air getting at it, but I guess in doing so I risk opening it up again just when it would be starting to heal (I'm guessing?).

I need this to heal so I'm doing exactly what he said.  I don't have an issue with keeping the bandage on, I just know it's going to be tough but I'll be really careful.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ...Before you become too pigheaded about the bandages, I got my injury really infected this summer (head injury), by getting it wet...Trust me, you can live for a week without touching it.


 
Were you supposed to not wash your hair then?  *That* would be tough!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2009)

lol...I think so, yes.  But, I was too vain to 1) head that warning & too stubborn to 2) miss my daily swims at that time - I think it was the pool that did me in...What can I say?  I'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

that's interestings.  You'd think the chlorine would help it. 

I'd have a tough time with my head.  I have to wash my hair every day.  Not from a vanity perspective but just from a general hygeiine perspective. 

I don't blame you for "arguing" that one.  I couln't have done it eithr.

Hoepfully you are all healed up now though.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

I just had a thought...maybe I'll wrap it in packing tape or duct tape to keep the water off.

They weren't kidding when they said duct tape fixes everything.  :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, my booboo is all good now.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

(Where's the damn "like" button on here?)

That's good...


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Washing my hair was a success.  My finger is still dry.  After all that (practice - ha!) I'm not going into work.  There are blizzard-like conditions and I'm not going all the way in to shave one dog.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

It's lovely out, yes? I have heard nothing but sirens because the roads are sheer ice at a lot of lights. I heard we may get 20 cm.  

Anyway, why don't you use a bread bag or some other type of plastic bag to cover your hand? Works good to cover casts. :goodjob:


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

20cm????  The city will be shut down!!

I'm watching a movie (Shrink) and playing with the dogs.  I've cancelled my classes for tomorrow and one of my staff members is trying to groom my dog for me.  She said she's a little worried about how he turns out but I told her that anything she does wrong I can fix and not to worry about it.

Now I just have to decide whether to close the shop tomorrow.

I think I can actually get some waterproof vetwrap or tape to cover my finger so I don't get it wet.  There are lots of options...just gotta figure out the right one .


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe you could use large animal vet fertility gloves? They would be very durable and big enough to fit over gauze. Maybe a little long, but nothing scissors can't fix.  I just used those finger condoms (not the correct term lol) when i got stitches in my finger. They work good.:2thumbs:

Is it as blizzardy in the north as it is in the south?  I'm feeling all the wind coming through my windows, very chilly.


----------



## Domo (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I can't decide so I'm on two puppy lists.  Either another Corgi (I have two) or an American Eskimo (I used to have six).  I like both breeds alot.


Oh Corgis are cute. I hadn't heard of the other one, i just googled and they are cute too!


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

STP said:


> Maybe you could use large animal vet fertility gloves? They would be very durable and big enough to fit over gauze. Maybe a little long, but nothing scissors can't fix. I just used those finger condoms (not the correct term lol) when i got stitches in my finger. They work good.:2thumbs:
> 
> Is it as blizzardy in the north as it is in the south? I'm feeling all the wind coming through my windows, very chilly.


 
Well, I don't think drastic measures are required. It's just a finger, lol....

Ya it's crazy in the north....visibility is zero and I'm glad my car is in the garage or I'd expect to see it blowing down the street!!! I just had a nap and my bed was soooo warm!!  I ended up closing the shop tomorrow.  Now we can all stay home and be warm but more importantly, safe.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

I am sorry that happened to you. I shuddered when I read it. 

I wonder why dog bites don't get infected, but cat bites do?


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

I wondered the same thing, CD.  I'm assuming something to do with bacteria types and levels.  I didn't realize how bad the bite was either but when I looked down it was apparent.  No pain though...I guess that's good :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess your finger's in shock.  

I was thinking, cat's lick themselves and dogs don't so much? Maybe that has something to do with it? Weird.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought about that too...and I'm sure that's part of it.  I suppose I could look it up if I was really curious.  If I find out I'll let you know


----------

